# Question re hanging cloth in catchbox?



## tm3 (Apr 6, 2019)

After using a cardboard box catchbox for a while I've decided to build something more elegant. I have a folding dog crate that I may eventually bring into service, but for now I like the plastic storage container idea from SimpleShot:

https://simpleshot.academy/project/how-to-make-a-catchbox/

My question regards the way to hang the cloth backstop. Nathan uses wood screwed into the catchbox (see below). I'm wondering if there are suggestions for a better way to do it. Thanks!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a piece of paracord run thru mine and hang old T-shirts or towels with the bigger metal paper clips....kind of like a clothes line and it works just fine.


----------



## tm3 (Apr 6, 2019)

That's a good idea and sounds easier.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have used this catch box for years and use tee shirts modified for hanging cloth backed with one layer of rip stop nylon.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I use a self adhesive velcro strip across the top of the box a put small squares of the opposing velcro on a two layer tee shirt to hang it. It makes it easy to replace the shirt when it wears through.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a hole in each side and run a dowel through.


----------



## tm3 (Apr 6, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> I have a hole in each side and run a dowel through.





Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I use a self adhesive velcro strip across the top of the box a put small squares of the opposing velcro on a two layer tee shirt to hang it. It makes it easy to replace the shirt when it wears through.


I hadn't considered needing to periodically replace the fabric. I think both the dowel and the velcro would work for what I'm planning, and should make cloth replacement easier. I had thought about some clips like Tex-Shooter is using, but couldn't figure out how to make them work with this particular design.

All good ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Shooting 1/2 diameter steel shot size at about 180 FPS, using 3 layers of tee-shirt material backed with one layer of rip stop nylon, I get about 10,000 shots before a hole develops! I pinch the material between two 1 by 2's with 3 small c-clamps. Then notch the ends of the boards to hang on the box with stops in front and back to keep them from moving, that way I can lift them out for service. See photos!


----------



## tm3 (Apr 6, 2019)

As an aside, I found a storage container that I really like for this project. The one in the SimpleShot video is made by Rubbermaid and is relatively spendy. This one is from Wally World, is almost the same size as the one in the SS video (20 gallon vs 24 gallon), and best of all is under $8.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

tm3 said:


> As an aside, I found a storage container that I really like for this project. The one in the SimpleShot video is made by Rubbermaid and is relatively spendy. This one is from Wally World, is almost the same size as the one in the SS video (20 gallon vs 24 gallon), and best of all is under $8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tm3 (Apr 6, 2019)

I don't think it is a Sterilite, but WW has a bunch of Sterilite containers.

Good tip about the sheet pan. I would not expect this to be as stout as the Rubbermaid given the price but hopefully it will be good enough.


----------



## tm3 (Apr 6, 2019)

Odd, the 2nd photo is showing on my computer but is not showing on my phone.


----------



## Java (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't have any pictures, but I'm using the same box !m3 is using. I have a 1" dowel, that is attached with one large screw in each end. It is suspended about a 1/4" from the top, so I can replace the cloths when I need to. I've just got the one dowel in there, so I use a sweatshirt trimmed to fit instead of a t-shirt. These tubs are not as nice as Nathans, so they will get brittle if left outside for too long. I mostly shoot 3/8 steel between 180 and 200 fps, and so far so good.

Tom


----------

